# Choosing my HT Projector



## ChristianCrowley (Apr 18, 2011)

Here's the list of 1080p projectors I'm looking at, based on ProjectorCentral's calculator results for an 80" screen. For my room, the max throw length is 14' so not super long. I'll be able to control the light in the room: curtains over the windows, and dimmers for the recessed lights.

I found 7 projectors under $2000 ("street price") that show up in the calculator's "green zone," or in the "red zone" close to the green.

1. Epson PowerLite Home Cinema 8100
2. Mitsubishi HC4000
3. Epson PowerLite Home Cinema 8350
4. Sanyo PLV-Z700
5. Samsung SP-A600B
6. Sanyo PLV-Z4000
7. Panasonic PT-AE4000U

The ranking is just a first cut, based on the info I could find on ProjectorCentral: 
* lens shift capability 
* variable iris
* length of warranty 
* digital keystone 
* weight
* price

Please feel free to share any thoughts, recommendations or advice!
Best regards,
Christian


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

8350 did get editors choice, and the review was glowing, but I would still go dlp and the mits if the more limited zoom still works for you. Projector prices are amazing these days, value is off the hook ($1100 is unreal)! 8350 and mits 4000 would be my top choices.


----------



## ChristianCrowley (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm thinking the shift features on the Epson 8350 might come in handy, whereas the Mits 4000 has no shift. This is my first time setting up a home theater, and I'm still a bit unclear on whether I'll need the shift. Any thoughts?


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I recently upgraded from the 8350 to the BenQ W6000 (DLP) and the difference is night and day. That thing is a light cannon and the colors are just incredible!


----------



## ChristianCrowley (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for your reply. BenQ looks like it wouldn't fit with my setup: screen size = 80" diagonal (16:9) and max throw = 14".


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

The Mits.4000 is my choice also, but it does have a large offset which makes it a difficult installation if you have low ceilings..


----------



## SocyFisher (May 31, 2011)

Mitsubishi HC4000 is a good choice. It is an upgraded model and improved version from HC3800.


----------



## kunta (Jul 2, 2011)

I do have a PT-AE4000 and it is grate with the zoom lens feature .The only problem I have with it is the lack of discrete OFF code feature ,but it is a grate projector for $1999.:innocent:


----------

